# ECIGSSA Comp 11 - VapeCon Caption This! (Majestic Vapor Co.; Cloud Brew Vapes; Ace of Vapes; Twisp)



## Stosta (13/6/18)

*ECIGSSA COMP 11 – VapeCon Caption This!

Sponsored by Majestic Vapor Co., Cloud Brew Vapes, Ace of Vapes and Twisp!

Competition Closes: Wednesday 4 July 2018*

*

*
​Competition time once again!!!

With Vapecon 2018 rapidly approaching, the excitement building behind the scenes is getting pretty intense, so we thought it would be a great idea to come up with a little something to help get everyone as excited as we are!

So what we're going to do is have a little competition where we ask you guys to go through the photo thread of Vapecon 2017, and caption it for us. We're hoping it will add to the excitement of Vapecon 2018, and get us some good laughs and some great banter!

*How to Win:*
​Head on over to: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-the-story-in-pictures.t42726/


*Find a great picture, then put it on this thread, and include a caption that you think suits it. * You don't have to be all fancy like me (well not that fancy, it's just paint), you can simply upload and put the comment in the text box.
*Tag a forum friend* in your post
Our judges will then decide on the four funniest entries, and they will be randomly allocated one of the four great prizes! *Multiple entries are welcome!*

*The Prizes:*
​Now I know you haven't read anything above yet, and you've opened the page and scrolled straight to here to see what these awesome vendors have put up for us, so let's see them!

*MAJESTIC VAPOR CO.*
​Prize number one has been put up by the amazing @Sash from Majestic Vape Co.. This prize includes one of each of his juices (including the new Majestic Creme), nicotine strength can be chosen, as well as a Majestic Vape Co. shirt (design of which is subject to change).



​
*CLOUD BREW VAPES*
​Newcomers @CloudBrewVapes have given us the chance to giveaway 4 x 60ml bottles of any flavour and nicotine strength from their great their range, as well as a beautiful sample pack of 8 x 10ml (3mg) juices that include the enitre range! Not only that but also a high quality long sleeve top!





​
*ACE OF VAPES*
​@Mida Khan and the team at Ace of Vapes a Joyetech Exceed Edge kit, as well as a 60ml bottle of each of their juices (nicotine strength can be chosen). That's a lot of juice to try out in your new Edge!

​
*TWISP*
​The awesome @Twisp has also given us something great! The winner of this prize is walking away with a Nimbus AIO, and an Arcus tank!





​*Closing Date and Competition Rules*

The competition will close on *Wednesday July 4th, 2018* *at 5 pm*. Entries after that time will not be eligible.​
Multiple entries allowed​
*All valid entries* will be assessed by our *panel of judges*, the top four will be randomly allocated prizes​
Winners will be announced soon after the closing date​
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition, however, members of the Admin and Mod team, vendors, and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes.​
*Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw.​
Only those *residing in South Africa* will be eligible to win the prizes for this competition. Apologies to our international members but you are still most welcome to participate in the thread.​
​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta (15/6/18)

@Silver trying to convince Wayne why buying commercial juices is better than DIY, while @method1 is keen for the fisticuffs that is about to happen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Optimistic 2


----------



## antonherbst (15/6/18)

Ah a nice big bear hug from big Pappa bear @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (15/6/18)

Agge nee, nie nog n foto nie. My baas het gese ek mag nie "pose" vir fotos nie.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## antonherbst (15/6/18)

There must be something in this juice, called - Deliciousness times 2 million hundred 60 fourty.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (15/6/18)

I want to soak my beard in a coffee again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (15/6/18)

The Thumper feels it it hits you this hard. I Second that

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/6/18)

They said i could have coffee.





Why don't i get coffee?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (15/6/18)

You are my presious

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (15/6/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 11


----------



## Stosta (15/6/18)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 135454


Hahaha! That actually suits him, time for a wardrobe update @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (15/6/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (15/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (15/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (15/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (15/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (15/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (15/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KZOR (15/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (15/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## KZOR (15/6/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Vapessa (15/6/18)

@Max

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver (16/6/18)

Such great entries so far!
Well done to all so far
Keep em coming!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Roodt (16/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## KZOR (16/6/18)



Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 8


----------



## Vapessa (16/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (16/6/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/6/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/6/18)

Aah the blck babes...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (16/6/18)

My photoshop skills are legit.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (16/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Vapessa (16/6/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/6/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sash (17/6/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## KZOR (17/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 11


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/6/18)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 135655


That is a classic @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (17/6/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Max (17/6/18)

Hi @KZOR you have a profound sense of humour

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn (17/6/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (17/6/18)

Beautiful @acorn
I'm not 100% sure, but i think the crouching tiger and hidden dragon is @Keith Milton - hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (17/6/18)

Silver said:


> Beautiful @acorn
> I'm not 100% sure, but i think the crouching tiger and hidden dragon is @Keith Milton - hehe


Don't know who he is but his Cloud Comp, Kung Fu style is impeccable 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (17/6/18)

Max said:


> Hi @KZOR you have a profound sense of humour



agreed, cracking me up over here ....lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/6/18)

@Stosta I swear this is your twin

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 135672


THe eternal vapecon question @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/6/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> THe eternal vapecon question @Clouds4Days



You can see the guy is thinking hard and deep

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (17/6/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## Raindance (17/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (17/6/18)

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 135673



Great one @Genosmate , lol
Have moved it here to the competition thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (17/6/18)

@Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Vapessa (17/6/18)

@craigb

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (17/6/18)

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/18)

*Alert* 

*Slight competition amendment *

We forgot to include *tag a friend* in your entries.

We have amended the "how to win" part of the original comp post on page 1.

*From now on, for your entry to be valid, you also need to tag a forum friend.*

Entries before this post will be valid without the tag, but from here on, you need to tag a friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (17/6/18)

@Dietz, your turn!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Vapessa (17/6/18)

@Tobie

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapessa (17/6/18)

@Vaping grandma

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (18/6/18)

"But what happens if both your girlfriends show up at the same time @Cruzz_33 ?!"

"Don't worry, I'll make a quick-exit plan."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (18/6/18)

Excellent entries so far!!!
Am loving this thread
Having a good chuckle!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chilli (18/6/18)

@Dr.Bredo

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Vapessa (18/6/18)

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (18/6/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Slick (18/6/18)

@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (18/6/18)

Damn, @Silver 

You said, *From now on, for your entry to be valid, you also need to tag a forum friend.*

Now you spring this on me. Does this new rule apply to posts submitted before this rule was revealed or do I have to have a "true friend" in this forum? I am still relatively new here. To be honest with you, I have met so many wonderful people here including you and I hope that I have made a good impression on you all, but I don't know anybody personally on this forum. 

Maybe you should clarify the rule a little bit? May I tag somebody who I like and respect for his/her posts in this forum?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (18/6/18)

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Damn, @Silver
> 
> You said, *From now on, for your entry to be valid, you also need to tag a forum friend.*
> 
> ...



No problem @Gandalf Vapes , just tag someone you like and respect. That will be fine.

As for entries prior to that rule being announced, they will be accepted. The rule only applied to entries after the rule was brought in. If you entered before then, don't worry.

Remember you can enter as many times as you like.

Go for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (18/6/18)

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (18/6/18)

Goodness Silver, you re on the ball, I didn't expect a reply so soon. I will start tagging right away, not that I have much to tag......

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (19/6/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Damn, @Silver
> 
> You said, *From now on, for your entry to be valid, you also need to tag a forum friend.*
> 
> ...



@Gandalf Vapes @Silver
If you ever need people to tag, here's a list which I compiled recently of those *who are willing *to be tagged for comps (not everyone likes being tagged). https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-participation-and-notification-thread.t42885/page-13. 

It would be a good idea for you to also be willing to be tagged. If you would like your name to be on the list, just post a comment to that effect in the thread. Once I see it, I'll add your name to the list.

It's also a good idea for you to "watch" that thread, as links are posted to any comps on the forum. You might have missed the original comp post, but it will most likely be in this thread.

Anyone who spots a comp on the forum can post the link in this thread (though it's usually me) so keep your eyes open!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (19/6/18)

@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Vapessa (19/6/18)

@TheV

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapessa (19/6/18)

@RynoP

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (19/6/18)

Excellent entries @Vapessa 
Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/6/18)

Whoooop Cannot wait!! 

EDIT : Meant to be 2018....seems like im already excited for next years one as well! LOL

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (19/6/18)

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 135885
> 
> 
> Whoooop Cannot wait!!
> ...


Ekke ook!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (19/6/18)

@Tanja

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (19/6/18)

Rock, Paper, Sker pappie!!

@Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (19/6/18)

Classic one @StompieZA !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (19/6/18)

@Rob Fisher - After going through last years Vapecon pics....This is the perfect caption! LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Vapessa (19/6/18)

@Carnival

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (20/6/18)

They say that nice guys finish last, and tall people win more free stuff...




Tagging @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/6/18)

I'm not allowed to enter, so not going to tag anyone, but here's what I would've entered with

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (20/6/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> I'm not allowed to enter, so not going to tag anyone, but here's what I would've entered with
> 
> View attachment 135936


Bwahaha!

Ah that is perfect @ivc_mixer ! The faces matches that feeling so well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (20/6/18)

@Oupa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (20/6/18)

@Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (20/6/18)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cornelius (20/6/18)

@antonherbst

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Cornelius (20/6/18)

@Steyn777

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (20/6/18)

Haha!! Nice @Cornelius !

Worst part is I used to have dreadlocks, but trust me it didn't have the ladies wanting to follow me anywhere!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## wazarmoto (20/6/18)

@cameronwhittle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (20/6/18)

"And that's how you make an invisible angel..."
- vGod

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/6/18)

@Rob Fisher 







@Braki @Hooked @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (20/6/18)

@Dietz

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (20/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 135963
> 
> 
> @Dietz


More like, "The ECIGSSA Team Want Free Vapes"!

AmIRight @Alex @Kuhlkatz @zadiac ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (20/6/18)

Added a couple of new ones 

@Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (20/6/18)

@Tashy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (20/6/18)

@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/6/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (21/6/18)

"Ah c'mon guys, my jokes aren't that bad. You can come back now!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Vapessa (21/6/18)

@DanTheMan

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mida Khan (21/6/18)

View attachment 136150

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver (22/6/18)

Lol @Mida Khan - classic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (22/6/18)

@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Vapessa (22/6/18)

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapessa (22/6/18)

Ag Pleeeeeeeez Daddy 
@Cor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (22/6/18)

Vapessa said:


> View attachment 136227
> 
> Ag Pleeeeeeeez Daddy
> @Cor


Epic post @Vapessa !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/18)

That was brilliant @Vapessa 


Jeremy Taylor's *Ag pleez deddy* song 

"Jeremy's South African hit song which outsold any Elvis single."
Chorus is "Popcorn, chewing gum, peanuts an' bubble gum"
Released in 1962

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vapessa (22/6/18)

Thank you @Stosta and @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (25/6/18)

Thanks for following our queue system guys, we really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (25/6/18)

Vapessa said:


> View attachment 136180
> 
> @Constantbester


Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha blow @Rob Fisher's socks off

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (25/6/18)

It's Awesome being an Identical Twin  love being a Twin 

@Muttaqeen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (25/6/18)

Vapessa said:


> View attachment 136227
> 
> Ag Pleeeeeeeez Daddy
> @Cor




Brilliant @Vapessa! This is by far the best that I've seen. [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] I think Vapessa should get free entry to Vapecon for this!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (25/6/18)

It's what I saw as soon as I saw the photo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapessa (26/6/18)

@kittyjvr1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/18)

That is brilliant @Vapessa !!

My Way - what an epic classic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (26/6/18)

Avicii's song "Hey Brother" 


@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (26/6/18)

@Dietz

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapessa (26/6/18)

@Spyro

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (26/6/18)

@Timwis

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (26/6/18)

Any Skyrim guys around?





@SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (26/6/18)

Vapessa said:


> View attachment 136742
> 
> @kittyjvr1



@Vapessa!!!! YOU are BRILLIANT!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (26/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Vapessa!!!! YOU are BRILLIANT!!


Thanks @vapesa and @Hooked

@ddk1979






Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## kittyjvr1 (26/6/18)

@fransvr74

Had to post it we love our local supplyers.
Me and hubby





Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (26/6/18)

Adephi said:


> Any Skyrim guys around?
> 
> View attachment 136772
> View attachment 136773
> ...


Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha this is brilliant and I'm playing Skyrim at the moment

@Adephi that would be the draugr death lord

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (27/6/18)

Adephi said:


> Any Skyrim guys around?
> 
> View attachment 136772
> View attachment 136773
> ...


Love it!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## yaasir (27/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Stosta (27/6/18)

One week left to get those entries in!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta (27/6/18)

Slick said:


> View attachment 135826
> 
> 
> @Stosta


Lol going through all these entries...

@Slick I've never been cool! Maybe one day when I'm older!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Slick (27/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Lol going through all these entries...
> 
> @Slick I've never been cool! Maybe one day when I'm older!


I dont know you personally,but I bet alot of people think you cool

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/6/18)

Slick said:


> I dont know you personally,but I bet alot of people think you cool


Maybe only my mom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (27/6/18)

No way ! 
@Stosta is very cool - even with a shorter beard!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## yaasir (28/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Cornelius (28/6/18)

yaasir said:


> View attachment 136919


Eina!!!!!

LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Maybe only my mom!


Pfffft! Never start the mom thing.

Everyone, don't listen to him. He is cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/6/18)

yaasir said:


> View attachment 136919




'instant gram'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (28/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Lol going through all these entries...
> 
> @Slick I've never been cool! Maybe one day when I'm older!



@Stosta That loooooong beard that you had was sooooo COOL!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Stosta That loooooong beard that you had was sooooo COOL!!!


Is... Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (28/6/18)

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 136986
> 
> 
> @RainstormZA


Sorry Bro, I'm not getting this... I might be thick lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (28/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Sorry Bro, I'm not getting this... I might be thick lol



Ah crap, I forgot. Its from a song.

Now I feel super bad. Sorry about that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/6/18)

Adephi said:


> Ah crap, I forgot. Its from a song.
> 
> Now I feel super bad. Sorry about that.


I dunno... It kinda makes the post even funnier!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (29/6/18)

Stosta said:


> I dunno... It kinda makes the post even funnier!


Not funny.

Changed the tag. That was terrible from me. Working nightshift and getting 3 hrs sleep a day is taking its toll.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/6/18)

Lol @Adephi everyone forgets from time to time. Even my own mother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (29/6/18)

One never knows

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Max (29/6/18)

No Word of a Lie

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Max (29/6/18)

New ECIGSSA Forum Members

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## yaasir (29/6/18)

Oh!! for them memories

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (29/6/18)

yaasir said:


> View attachment 137020
> 
> 
> Oh!! for them memories


Oh my @yaasir !!! That is flippin' cool!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## yaasir (29/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Oh my @yaasir !!! That is flippin' cool!!!



Lol.. yeah, bringing back those childhood memories. Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (29/6/18)

yaasir said:


> Lol.. yeah, bringing back those childhood memories. Cheers


For whatever reason I actually found myself reading a paper yesterday on tracking algorithms for finding Wally in the fastest possible time.

This coming from a man that complains to everyone he has no time to do anything!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/6/18)

yaasir said:


> View attachment 137020
> 
> 
> Oh!! for them memories


More like where's @Stosta? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (30/6/18)

@TheV

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/6/18)

@Silver @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (30/6/18)

@Greyz

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Vapessa (30/6/18)

Whitney Houston Song - Greatest Love of all.... (changed words) 


@Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (1/7/18)

@Lokidwarf

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapessa (1/7/18)

@Oliver.yopanda

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapessa (1/7/18)

@Nicholas Jones

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## yaasir (2/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (2/7/18)

yaasir said:


> View attachment 137314


This is a winner for sure!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (2/7/18)

....not mine, just posting for a friend 
at the 2018 vapecon...line up your cue, while you chill in the car...
good luck guys.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4


----------



## mohammed sibda (2/7/18)

Uhhhhhhhh...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mohammed sibda (2/7/18)

...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## mohammed sibda (2/7/18)

But at least he got a cool hoodie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (2/7/18)

Sorry @mohammed sibda 



Stosta said:


> *Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw.



Read the rules in the first post

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Sorry @mohammed sibda
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rules in the first post



Fear not @mohammed sibda 

Comp only closes on 4 July
So you still have two days to get your post count to 50

Thanks for the entries, they were fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (3/7/18)

Just a reminder to get those entries in guys! Less then two days to stand a chance of getting your hands on some amazing juices and gear so generously sponsored by *Majestic Vapor Co.*, *Cloud Brew Vapes*, *Ace of Vapes* and *Twisp*!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver (3/7/18)

Lol @Stosta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## yaasir (3/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Just a reminder to get those entries in guys! Less then two days to stand a chance of getting your hands on some amazing juices and gear so generously sponsored by *Majestic Vapor Co.*, *Cloud Brew Vapes*, *Ace of Vapes* and *Twisp*!



Hope you don't mind, wanna use that picture too, i saw something funny just now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## yaasir (3/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (3/7/18)

Lol @yaasir 
Your imagination is so cool - hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir (3/7/18)

Silver said:


> Lol @yaasir
> Your imagination is so cool - hehe


Lol.. I try to see the humour in everything  haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/7/18)

@Asad native Vaper

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog (3/7/18)

@Caramia

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog (3/7/18)

Sorry @Rob Fisher 




@Lokidwarf

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (3/7/18)

@Muttaqeen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (3/7/18)

@Oliver.yopanda

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Bulldog (3/7/18)

@veecee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (3/7/18)

Lol @Bulldog - those were classic!
hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/7/18)

@Armed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (4/7/18)

Last day to get those entries in!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (4/7/18)

@Steyn777

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Cornelius (4/7/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (4/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Last day to get those entries in!!!



Going to be a long day....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (4/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Going to be a long day....


Even worse it will take a couple of days for the judges to agree on the winners!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (4/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Even worse it will take a couple of days for the judges to agree on the winners!



I predict a riot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (4/7/18)

@mohammed sibda

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (4/7/18)

@MacGyver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (4/7/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (4/7/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (4/7/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (4/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (4/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (4/7/18)

I'm done now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## JonnyKnocks (4/7/18)

@Lyznad

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (4/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/7/18)

@Max

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/7/18)

@Shatter

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (4/7/18)

The way she stands reminds me of every school teacher ever ..

C'mon boys & girls. Vapes out clouds up!



@MacGyver

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (4/7/18)

Let me inch a few feet forward.. they won't notice..



@MacGyver

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (4/7/18)

When you cheat but it still doesn't go well



@MacGyver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (4/7/18)

Why pay for this now when I can win it later  (winner of trick comp)



@MacGyver

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (4/7/18)

Running from responsibilities like...



@MacGyver

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (4/7/18)

If I laugh at your jokes do I get free juice ??



@MacGyver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (4/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## CharlieSierra (4/7/18)

When you realise your last entry is to late..

@MacGyver

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (4/7/18)

And.... Officially closed!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (5/7/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (5/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Even worse it will take a couple of days for the judges to agree on the winners!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

StompieZA said:


>


Oh yeah! Forgot about this! 

So far I have 2 of the 4 winners!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Oh yeah! Forgot about this!
> 
> So far I have 2 of the 4 winners!



Tell us more....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (5/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

Adephi said:


>


 Hahaha! If everyone that entered is waiting, then the bad news is good things only come to four people that wait!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (5/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! If everyone that entered is waiting, then the bad news is good things only come to four people that wait!


That gif was for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (5/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Oh yeah! Forgot about this!
> 
> So far I have 2 of the 4 winners!


I see where this is going. Ok @Stosta, how much baksheesh is required to speed up the process? 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

Raindance said:


> I see where this is going. Ok @Stosta, how much baksheesh is required to speed up the process?
> 
> Regards


Baksheesh?!   

I would genuinely announce but the last two judges are having a tough time deciding! Maybe I should give you their names and you can spam them, because they won't listen to me when I tell them to move it (nobody listens to poor ol' Sotsta)!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb (5/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Baksheesh?!
> 
> I would genuinely announce but the last two judges are having a tough time deciding! Maybe I should give you their names and you can spam them, because they won't listen to me when I tell them to move it (nobody listens to poor ol' Sotsta)!


Did anyone else hear that squeaky little noise? Maybe we should get some cheese to go with that whine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

craigb said:


> Did anyone else hear that squeaky little noise? Maybe we should get some cheese to go with that whine.


Something something chihuahua, something something great dane!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

I'm not even going to mess with you guys this time! I think we're ready to make some prize announcements!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (5/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (5/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

Working my way from the bottom up, the first prize to announce is the one from @Twisp !

Twisp put up a Nimbus AIO, and an Arcus tank, you guys rock!




The winner of this one put in a lot of entries, and so many of them were good! But the winning one...




This was just so well done @Vapessa , ticked so many of the right boxes!

Please send a PM to @Twisp and arrange your prize with them. We hope you enjoy your new device and tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (5/7/18)

*MAJOR ALERT!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (5/7/18)

Well done @Vapessa worthy winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (5/7/18)

WOW @Vapessa I could not read that without singing along , well done !!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/7/18)

Well Done @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

Next up we have the awesome prize thanks to Ace of Vapes (@Mida Khan ), which includes a Joyetech Exceed Edge kit, as well as a 60ml bottle of each of their juices! 




I don't really want to give this one away, and really thought about keeping it, because I'm dying to try Blackjack and Mango Spin! But give it away I shall!




This one had us in absolute stitches! So random, but oh so good!

Seeing as this person is online and beating the hell out of their refresh button, I will let them announce themselves!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 137726


Correct Sir!!

    

Thank you for your amazing entries!

Please PM @Mida Khan to arrange for your prize, and we hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/7/18)

Such a rush forgot the double L 
Thank you Ecigssa and Ace of Vapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

I will give you the next one at 14h30! My boss just walked in so time to go shout at someone so I look like I'm being productive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (5/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Working my way from the bottom up, the first prize to announce is the one from @Twisp !
> 
> Twisp put up a Nimbus AIO, and an Arcus tank, you guys rock!
> 
> ...



Oh My Word - I am so stoked - Thank you so so so much @Stosta and @Twisp - this is just such Awesome News. I really enjoyed putting the Aggg Pleeeeez Daddy together 
I am just so grateful and thankful

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Vapessa (5/7/18)

Wow - Well done @Bulldog Enjoy your prize

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (5/7/18)

Thank you @Bulldog @CharlieSierra and @StompieZA

@Stosta thank you for such an Awesome Competition, thoroughly enjoyed that, so many awesome entries, was good to see so many peeps get involved.
Thank you to ECIGSSA and all the Awesome Sponsors Involved. I am very Happy with my prize - Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

Next one!

The new guys on the block @CloudBrewVapes gave us an awesome sample pack of 10mls of each of their juices, as well as the winner getting to choose any 4 x 60mls in their range! Not only that but also an awesome long-sleeve top, which at this point in time I'm sure will be very welcome!




It seemed only fitting that their prize would go to the newcomer forum member for his simply incredible post!




@yaasir !!!

Well done guy, this was brilliantly done!

Please PM @CloudBrewVapes and arrange your prize!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (5/7/18)

Congratulations @yaasir Awesomeness - Enjoy your Prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

And we're down to the last but not least post!

This prize has been put up by @Sash from *Majestic Vapour Co.*. Six bottles of some seriously delicious-sounding juices! And a t-shirt has been thrown in for good measure!




I must say this is another prize I'm jealous of, because I'm dying to taste Majestic Creme! But it isn't going to me, because I didn't do this...




The look on the face definitely seems to suggest their is an "under-the-counter" juice available here! That or he just got caught out eating at his stand!

Nice one @Adephi !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Vapessa (5/7/18)

Congrats @Adephi
Awesome prize - Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (5/7/18)

Awesome! This was the prize I was wanting!

Thanks so much everybody involved!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/7/18)

Congrats guys! Enjoy your prizes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vapessa (5/7/18)

To @Stosta @Sash @CloudBrewVapes @Mida Khan and @Twisp
and the ECIGSSA 


This was Amazingly Awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## StompieZA (5/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

Thanks to everyone for all the amazing entries! We had a tough time choosing, but a really good time going through all the posts!

    

Again a huge thanks to @Sash @CloudBrewVapes @Mida Khan and @Twisp for your generosity!

More competitions to come soon guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (5/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Awesome! This was the prize I was wanting!
> 
> Thanks so much everybody involved!


Congrats @Adephi I hope you enjoy your prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sash (5/7/18)

Vapessa said:


> To @Stosta @Sash @CloudBrewVapes @Mida Khan and @Twisp
> and the ECIGSSA
> View attachment 137737
> 
> This was Amazingly Awesome


You're very welcome and agree, this comp was AWESOME!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

StompieZA said:


>


Haha! That baby looks like it means buisiness!

Sadly not @StompieZA , but please keep on entering our comps, your posts were awesome! This one came very close...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-c...-ace-of-vapes-twisp.t50825/page-4#post-687322

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JonnyKnocks (5/7/18)

Congrats Guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JaneDeer (5/7/18)

Congrats to all you lucky winners!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## Dietz (5/7/18)

Congratulations to the Winners and Thanks to the sponsors and Mods for a great Comp!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (5/7/18)

Congrats to all the winners

And to all those who took part with the amazing posts. The pictures and captions were brilliant!

Thanks to the generous sponsors - you guys rock!

And to @Stosta - man, you aced this competition - had us enthralled from the OP right to the end. You sir did such an amazing job. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/7/18)

Congrats to all the winners 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (5/7/18)

Congratulations to all the winners!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Mida Khan (5/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the amazing entries! We had a tough time choosing, but a really good time going through all the posts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations to all the winners and thanks to everyone for participating! It was fun!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/18)

Congrats to all the winners! I must say this was the best competition EVER! I loved seeing the entries every day! We have some really creative peeps here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## yaasir (5/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Next one!
> 
> The new guys on the block @CloudBrewVapes gave us an awesome sample pack of 10mls of each of their juices, as well as the winner getting to choose any 4 x 60mls in their range! Not only that but also an awesome long-sleeve top, which at this point in time I'm sure will be very welcome!
> 
> ...



OOOOOOMMMMMGGGGGG!!!!!



WWWHHHHHAAAATTTTTT?????!!!!! I'M A WINNER?????!?!?!



THE FEEEEELING OF HAPPINESS RUNS THROUGH ME 



THANK YOU ALL FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN. MAKING MY DAY MAN. 
THANK YOU TEAM ECIGSSA! ADMIN CREW! AND EVERYONE THAT TOOK PART. 
WHAT A BEAUTIFUL DAY

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR (5/7/18)

Congratulations to all the winners. Enjoy your prizes. 

@Stosta ....... just wondering if my entries were considered or was i excluded for some reason unbeknownst to me?
This will help me decide whether it is viable entering future competitions. 

Just curious ........

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## yaasir (5/7/18)

KZOR said:


> Congratulations to all the winners. Enjoy your prizes.
> 
> @Stosta ....... just wondering if my entries were considered or was i excluded for some reason unbeknownst to me?
> This will help me decide whether it is viable entering future competitions.


C'mon! You basically part of the family and was born a winner. You should be giving out prizes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/7/18)

KZOR said:


> Congratulations to all the winners. Enjoy your prizes.
> 
> @Stosta ....... just wondering if my entries were considered or was i excluded for some reason unbeknownst to me?
> This will help me decide whether it is viable entering future competitions.
> ...



I think folks names in comps are just put through a randomiser and maybe @Stosta didn't think we were that funny, funny but not that funny.  

Well done to all the winners. Enjoy your awesome prizes.
Nothing tastes better than the taste of free juice ....nom....nom....nom....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (6/7/18)

KZOR said:


> Congratulations to all the winners. Enjoy your prizes.
> 
> @Stosta ....... just wondering if my entries were considered or was i excluded for some reason unbeknownst to me?
> This will help me decide whether it is viable entering future competitions.
> ...



You weren't excluded @KZOR
Of course it's viable for you to enter future competitions!

Have a look at the rules of the comp in the OP.
Only vendors, their staff and members of the Admin & Mod team were excluded.
The top four were selected by our Admin and Mod Team - not a randomiser @Clouds4Days
The random part was allocating which of the top 4 got which prize.

This comp was difficult to judge and very hard to whittle it down to just 4 winners.
Thankfully we had 4 prizes for this one and not 2 or 3.

It was a fabulous competition and the entries were amazing! Great spirit and fun!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudBrewVapes (6/7/18)

yaasir said:


> OOOOOOMMMMMGGGGGG!!!!!
> View attachment 137815
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one bud, congrats  I'll PM you shortly to arrange delivery

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudBrewVapes (6/7/18)

Congrats to all the winners

i think we can all agree the commentary on these pics were hilarious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## yaasir (6/7/18)

CloudBrewVapes said:


> Nice one bud, congrats  I'll PM you shortly to arrange delivery



Thank You again to @CloudBrewVapes and the rest of the Sponsers to @Sash @Mida Khan and @Twisp and especially to the forum Admin team for making this happen.

And Congratulations to all the winners @Vapessa , @Bulldog and @Adephi . Enjoy your prizes and Vape On

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Andre (6/7/18)

Great fun to follow. Repeat next year for sure. Congrats to all the winners and thank you to all the creative participants.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (6/7/18)

KZOR said:


> Congratulations to all the winners. Enjoy your prizes.
> 
> @Stosta ....... just wondering if my entries were considered or was i excluded for some reason unbeknownst to me?
> This will help me decide whether it is viable entering future competitions.
> ...


I think @Silver pretty much summed it all up but you were definitely not excluded @KZOR. Your entries were great!

Picking winners is always a tough choice, and it would have made our lives a lot easier if we could hand out 10 prizes. Please don't be discouraged and keep on entering future comps!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (10/7/18)

Thank You @Mida Khan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## yaasir (11/7/18)

I come bearing gifts!!!!!!!!!!!!... Or they came bearing gifts  Thanks @CloudBrewVapes for my package!!! received this morning check them out guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Thanks guys!!!!!!! Gonna make this day a Holiday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (11/7/18)

yaasir said:


> I come bearing gifts!!!!!!!!!!!!... Or they came bearing gifts  Thanks @CloudBrewVapes for my package!!! received this morning check them out guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 138350
> View attachment 138351
> ...


Wow! That is a great haul!

Please give us some feedback on these juices @yaasir , haven't heard much about them and very interested to hear!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## yaasir (11/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Wow! That is a great haul!
> 
> Please give us some feedback on these juices @yaasir , haven't heard much about them and very interested to hear!


Will definitely let you know my thoughts on them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/7/18)

And Boom my gifts received yesterday so 2 holidays @yaasir 



Thank You Ace of Vapes and @Mida Khan who kept me updated from the win till my doorstep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog (11/7/18)

AND  @Stosta 


Stosta said:


> I don't really want to give this one away, and really thought about keeping it, because I'm dying to try Blackjack and Mango Spin!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (11/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 138365
> 
> AND  @Stosta


And how are they?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (11/7/18)

Have not got to them yet @Stosta but will let you know as soon as I have done. Tried the Icy cola and the cherry icy cola so far and really enjoying them both. The ice is perfect. Another thing the exceed edge is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (11/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> Have not got to them yet @Stosta but will let you know as soon as I have done. Tried the Icy cola and the cherry icy cola so far and really enjoying them both. The ice is perfect. Another thing the exceed edge is amazing.


That's really awesome that you're enjoying your prize so much! Nice one @Bulldog !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (11/7/18)

Thank you 
Thank you 
Thank you 
@Twisp  I am so grateful, thankful and so excited. Love my prizes BIG Time￼￼￼￼￼ I am so Stoked

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## yaasir (11/7/18)

Vapessa said:


> Thank you
> Thank you
> Thank you
> @Twisp  I am so grateful, thankful and so excited. Love my prizes BIG Time￼￼￼￼￼ I am so Stoked
> ...


Classy looking devices you got going there!
Some quality prizes.
Isn't it wonderful to be a winner@Bulldog , @Vapessa & @Adephi

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (11/7/18)

@yaasir ...So cool - That's a great prize - congrats again - sure you will enjoy all those flavours. Awesome pics 

@Bulldog ... WOW - congrats to you again aswell. Great pics, enjoy your super cool prize. The Exceed Edge is a lekker little device, I have it in Dazzling (Rainbow) and I love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vapessa (11/7/18)

yaasir said:


> Classy looking devices you got going there!
> Some quality prizes.
> Isn't it wonderful to be a winner@Bulldog , @Vapessa & @Adephi



Absolutely Awesome being a Winner 
Yeah these are really Amazing Prizes... I'm one Happy Lady

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudBrewVapes (11/7/18)

yaasir said:


> I come bearing gifts!!!!!!!!!!!!... Or they came bearing gifts  Thanks @CloudBrewVapes for my package!!! received this morning check them out guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 138350
> View attachment 138351
> ...



Pleasure bud, hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir (11/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Wow! That is a great haul!
> 
> Please give us some feedback on these juices @yaasir , haven't heard much about them and very interested to hear!


So I've tried and tested them. Didn't get to go through the whole lot but from what I vaped so far: Applied (apple) very nice. It's iced, so if you a fan of ice flavours like me then this is very refreshing .
The Berry Nice is fantastic. Loved the flavour. Not potent and no sharp notes but extremely smooth. Well done on this one .
Looped, guessing it's from fruit loops or fruit circles. So you know the lemon in there. Also a good vape. 
Coffee candi, I'm not much of a coffee flavour vaper. It was a bit strong for me, thought the nicotine strength was higher than 3mg but I'm guessing it's just the coffee that adds to the kick.
All in all, I think from my experience one won't be disappointed when purchasing ejuice from @CloudBrewVapes.
I've still got alot to go through but really enjoying myself so far. 
Thank you guys. 
Lekker vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (11/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Stosta I swear this is your twin
> 
> View attachment 135672


that is me everytime I visit a vapeshop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/18)

Wow, that is awesome to see
Thanks for posting @yaasir , @Bulldog and @Vapessa 
Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## yaasir (15/7/18)

Don't look at the face. Not the most handsome looking guy but check the top!! Are these for sale? Coz my god they sure are real quality stuff! I'm a medium. They sent an xl. But I love it!! Thanks @CloudBrewVapes .. beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## CloudBrewVapes (16/7/18)

yaasir said:


> View attachment 138834
> 
> 
> Don't look at the face. Not the most handsome looking guy but check the top!! Are these for sale? Coz my god they sure are real quality stuff! I'm a medium. They sent an xl. But I love it!! Thanks @CloudBrewVapes .. beautiful!



looks good and trust you enjoying the prize!
You just upgraded from hand check to selfie check lol, i'll PM you offline

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (18/7/18)

Any news on signing up for cloud comp for this years vapecon


----------



## Silver (18/7/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> Any news on signing up for cloud comp for this years vapecon



Thanks for asking

Not yet @Ahmed Kara 
Just hang ten a bit
We still finalising things 

Will announce when we are ready...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raykie_06 (18/8/18)

@Mad Ally @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

